# 9800XT Temperatur?



## Sneakmaster (20. September 2004)

Hi Leute, wollt mal fragen wie heiß ne 9800XT so werden darf?
Bei mir kommt die bis auf 78°C (Volllast) und da hab ich schon ein bissl Bedenken.
Oder ist ganz einfach der Lüfter darauf zu schwach?

Wollte noch hinzufügen, das ich leider nur ein 300Watt Netzteil habe.


THX für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Sergo (20. September 2004)

78° ? Achtung ! Achtung ! Ich durfte genau die selbe Karte wegen Überhitzung in den Müll schmeissen ! Also würd ich dir empfehlen entweden ein neuen Kühler für die ATI zu besorgen oder mal den Tower etwas mit Kühler nachzurüsten!


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. September 2004)

Also da würde ich auch aufpassen.
Damit kann man ja schon fast Kaffee kochen....

Hast du in deinem Gehäuse genug Durchzug ?
Weil Normalerweise sollte ja der standart Kühler auf der Karte ausreichen.


----------



## Sneakmaster (20. September 2004)

Schon irgendwie krass,wenn die dann so etwas verkaufen oder?
Wollte sowie so mit lüftern nachrüsten.

thx für den tipp


----------



## Sneakmaster (20. September 2004)

Hab grad aber in diversen Berichten gelesen, das solch Temp. für die 9800Pro/XT mit Standard-Lüfter ganz normal sind...werd aber trotzdem mit Lüftern updaten.


----------



## squeaker (20. September 2004)

auf dieser Ati-Seite (Link  steht wie hoch die Temperatur sein darf bei einer bestimmten Frequenz der GPU.  

 412 MHz 56°C - 127°C

Wenn deine Karte also mit 412MHz (oder weniger) läuft kann sie gefahrlos bis 127 Grad heiss werden.


----------



## Venomsen (1. Dezember 2004)

Nur mal ne Frage gibt es da ein Programm womit man die Temp von Grakas messen kann?


----------

